# Gingrich Wins South Carolina Primary, Upending G.O.P. Race



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

CHARLESTON, S.C. - Surprising his rivals and upending the highly unpredictable Republican race for the presidency, Newt Gingrich won the pivotal South Carolina primary Saturday, just 10 days after a fourth-place finish in New Hampshire left the impression his candidacy was all but dead.
Mr. Gingrich rode to victory by winning a plurality of voters among a wide swath of important Republican voting blocs, outperforming the rest of the four-person field among evangelical Christians and Tea Party supporters, men and even women, who had been expected to vote by comfortable margins in favor of Mitt Romney.
Mr. Gingrich now leaves here for Florida on Sunday in the best position to pose a singular, insurgent threat to Mr. Romney, the favored candidate of the Republican establishment, in the weeks, if not months, to come.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/22/us/politics/south-carolina-republican-primary.html


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Well, well, well... We have a 3-way tie for first place finishes since Iowa.
And they said it couldn't get interesting.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

This is getting really interesting and I am not sure if I am going to like how it turns out.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Reuters_
*Gingrich's Victory Shifts Primary Race*

Newt Gingrich beats Mitt Romney in the South Carolina Republican presidential primary, further scrambling a volatile primary season that has produced three different winners in three states, as Rick Santorum comes in third.


REACTION VIDEOS: *Newt Gingrich *| *Mitt Romney *| *Ron Paul *| *Rick Santorum *| *South Carolina Exit Polls*
*Candidates Lay Groundwork for Florida* | *Paul: Momentum Will Continue* | *Santorum: 3 States, 3 Winners*
*South Carolina GOP Primary Results* | *Fox News Exit Polls* | *OPINION: Newt's Comeback or Bump in Road for Mitt?*


----------

